# Ford 309 planter



## Mark1710 (Jun 10, 2019)

My Ford 309 two row planter. I bought it about five years ago for my hobby farm but only ended up using it once. I have stored it in my barn the whole time I have owned it. If anyone is looking for a pretty nice one let me know.


----------

